# LED Lights - with Lightning !



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

We've been at it for a while, but we finally have a light that we always wanted for our vivs.

It's an LED light with 5 daily modes. Dawn/Sunrise/Day/Sunset/Night

every mode can be controlled independently, you can stay in each mode as long as you want, you can adjust every set of LEDs independently so if you like it more orangy in the morning or more blue during the night you can do it. Everything is operated via a remote. Light also has cool weather modes like lightning and cloud movement.

These are little pricey, but are packed with features. I'll post some video shortly. For the next 2 weeks, free shipping and 10% off with coupon code "dendroboard"

You can get more info on our website: MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

What type of warranty do these come with?


----------



## sanderdm (Jun 12, 2013)

do these send out heat to?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

2nded on the warranty. Will you have a 48" version? Love the fact that it has so many settings.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

1 year warranty... the entire light is a giant heatsink with an oversized fan that pulls air in and blows it out through the ends when needed. there is a temp gauge that tells you lights internal temp

I should add that the growth this light produces is pretty amazing. I just put these on my 10 tank rack (thread coming). I had prototypes on a tank that used to be on t5s and moss that was on the ground started greening up and spreading like mad, whole tank had a big awakening. I gave that tank away, but now wish that I took before and afters. I will do those now though and post it in few weeks.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Those look nice Marty!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

these are wicket nice, I just have a hard time making a video, because my camera constantly adjusts white balance and aperture so when the light switches from one setting to another it almost seems like nothing happens, when in reality it looks awesome.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

possibly in the future we will do 48in version.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is that really the price?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

spyder 1.0 said:


> Is that really the price?


Yes indeed. This isn't a socket with a light bulb that's for sure. Not sure if you're saying that it's very high or low as similar lights in the reef hobby often double that price with these features.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds nice, Totally overkill for 95% of enthusists out there though. Maybe for a show/display tank?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

all depends on the individual and where they take the hobby and what makes them tick outside of the hobby. I'm a total gadget geek so this is right up my alley. breeder tank with 2meters of pathos isn't the ideal setup. Clean looking microscaped show piece viv with miniature orchids, mosses, etc is probably more of an ideal setup for this light. 

I will have a demo light at the San Diego show this weekend


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Marty said:


> all depends on the individual and where they take the hobby and what makes them tick outside of the hobby. I'm a total gadget geek so this is right up my alley. breeder tank with 2meters of pathos isn't the ideal setup. Clean looking microscaped show piece viv with miniature orchids, mosses, etc is probably more of an ideal setup for this light.
> 
> I will have a demo light at the San Diego show this weekend


True. It looks like a pretty awesome setup. In the description it says that it's 30-something inches wide. Is that the width of the lights themselves or the stand?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That's cm not inches

it's about 12.5 in long and the mounting brackets extend another 5" on either side. Guess fully extended it would be 22.5 inches










also has hardware included for hanging the light via steel cable.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Very nice! I have always wondered when someone was going to release these for dart tanks. Price is also very good considering the saltwater one normally run $700+. I will definitely be purchasing one for my next build for my mints!


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Marty said:


> all depends on the individual and where they take the hobby and what makes them tick outside of the hobby. I'm a total gadget geek so this is right up my alley. breeder tank with 2meters of pathos isn't the ideal setup. Clean looking microscaped show piece viv with miniature orchids, mosses, etc is probably more of an ideal setup for this light.
> 
> I will have a demo light at the San Diego show this weekend



Very true. I don't need this system, but I WANT it.
Maybe for my next viv...


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Ultravincent said:


> Very true. I don't need this system, but I WANT it.
> Maybe for my next viv...


I mean I would buy one right now if I knew my girlfriend wouldn't straight up murder me for it. Two months though and I will have one.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Great,

I took the lights to few shows and I get 2 reactions. Either that, wow, a grow light from home depot is much cheaper, or holy how I spent $1200 on my reef lights and they don't do half the stuff this one does. I get similar stuff with MistKing systems too though and I understand where people come from. "I can built a mister from car parts for $20 on a junk yard" or "you mean for $200 I can go away for the weekend and never mist manually ? " hehe. All a matter of perspective. 

Dart hobby can often be done on the cheap, used tank, few plants, bulb few froglets and you're in the hobby. Many people aren't accustomed to spending a bit of coin on something higher end. Nothing wrong with that, everyone has their comfort zone and budget. Low price of entry into this hobby is actually very appealing, unlike reef hobby. 

Our hobby does have a fair share of people that like esthetics, nice design, high end finish and immaculately set up vivs that they obsess about. This light is for them


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Marty said:


> Great,
> 
> I took the lights to few shows and I get 2 reactions. Either that, wow, a grow light from home depot is much cheaper, or holy how I spent $1200 on my reef lights and they don't do half the stuff this one does. I get similar stuff with MistKing systems too though and I understand where people come from. "I can built a mister from car parts for $20 on a junk yard" or "you mean for $200 I can go away for the weekend and never mist manually ? " hehe. All a matter of perspective.
> 
> ...


Well said. I know in the reef world it helps to have a nice soft "wake up" for your animals with a dim light in the morning and then increasing throughout the day versus "BOOM! WAKE UP! AHHHHHHH!" I mean I know it's two different things but I just LOVE this idea.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a video of the lightning effect. Sound not included  These are 3 lights linked together


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

Will these be coming to the UK?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

probably will come to UK eventually. Nice thing is that you only change the power cord and you are up and running.


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Marty said:


> Here's a video of the lightning effect. Sound not included  These are 3 lights linked together


Now how cool would it be to have the lightnings set right before the misting system starts... and also set a small speaker with thunder & rain sounds...
I know what to do for my future display vivarium.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to start saving for this.... I assume the timer is built in? Where were these made?
Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's another video while the misting system is going... Yes timer is built in and programmable via the remote.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sure you've thought of this, but eventually syncing this with misting/rain effects would be awesome. Much the same way the Ecotech RADION products do.

I'd to jump on one and try it out on a build but I just moved. Eagerly awaiting the first reviews by members.


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow this just looks great, and yeah the price may seem like alot - but like he said, half the price of anything close from the fish hobby. i have a display tank in the works right now and i have to say, i may be ditching my DIY ideas for led's and going with this system, it looks great and it's from someone who REALLY knows what they are doing. question though, (sorry if you already answered) i know for bigger tanks in the marine hobby you need a few lights, do you think this light would cover a good footprint? cant wait!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I'm sure you've thought of this, but eventually syncing this with misting/rain effects would be awesome. Much the same way the Ecotech RADION products do.
> 
> I'd to jump on one and try it out on a build but I just moved. Eagerly awaiting the first reviews by members.


Lightning is just a fun mode for amusement. We all love to show off our frogs when people come over and most of regular folk that have no clue about the hobby are already overwhelmed when they see the frogs, the fruit fly production, how they eat, are they poisonous??? (you've been there! LOL) Then when you hit them with automatic misting and lightning they think it's the coolest hobby on the planet. Beats stamp collecting any day! LOL


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Marty have you done any experiments with breeding due to the features of the lights and sounds?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Beth, the light doesn't have any sounds. Sounds are just added to the videos so they're not silent. I figured thunder would be more fitting than music. Lighting is a manual "fun" mode, not really part of lights normal operation. These lights are normally just used to change intensity throughout the day. Things grow very well under these lights. Right now I have an empty 4ft tall tank with some broms sitting on a root while I gather my thoughts how to do things on it. I had some junk moss from orchid baskets that fell and are sitting on the acrylic on the bottom. At 4ft water is greening up with a bit of algea and the brown sphagnum moss is turning green. I would imagine frogs would appreciate sunrise and sunset and gradual light. Broms have pretty intense colours, orchids are shooting new leaves and roots. Light definitely works for growing plants


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

calz said:


> Will these be coming to the UK?





Marty said:


> probably will come to UK eventually. Nice thing is that you only change the power cord and you are up and running.


Hi Marty, 

Nice looking unit.

If they are powered the way I think they are (?)....

(i.e. if the specs. say they work with 85 - 230v & either 50 or 60 Hz.)

I *think* all your European customers would need to do is add on one of these 2.00 adapter plugs and they are good to go.

Anyway, you may want to double check the specs to confirm this.... 
but it may be all that it would take to get them into that market.


Now ... what about the thunder-clap sound effects?
To send the dog running under the bed!??
LOL.


Cheers,
Todd


----------



## sf313 (Sep 5, 2007)

Marty,

Do you have to manually switch to different lighting modes using the remote, or can you pre program the unit to to automatically change light cycles at predetermined times of the day?

Thanks.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

sf313 said:


> Marty,
> 
> Do you have to manually switch to different lighting modes using the remote, or can you pre program the unit to to automatically change light cycles at predetermined times of the day?
> 
> Thanks.



you can program it to change at certain times.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Venutus1 said:


> I *think* all your European customers would need to do is add on one of these 2.00 adapter plugs and they are good to go.


All you need to do is replace the power cable with a standard computer power cable that works in your country. No need to use special adapters, computer/monitor cables are cheap, everyone probably has one kicking around the house

Here's one for UK


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Here's a video of the lightning effect. Sound not included  These are 3 lights linked together
> 
> Lightning effect on Jungle Hobbies LL2800N - YouTube


Is that one fixture over 3 tanks or 3 fixtures over 3 tanks? I assume 3 over 3... 

*I like it...* as for price, out of my range at the moment but I'd really like on to play with down the road. Feel free to send me one for evaulation/testing and generally plugging the heck out of on the forums 

And really for all it does that is not a crazy price. 96w of reef lighting with a lot less features and spectrums that really aren't great for home viv viewing is going to often cost you that much or more. 

I can tell you from my FX projects and research that finding similar products to put all together to accomplish the same thing adds up. One basic lightning FX controller I found is around $100...there are other cheaper ways to do it, but you have to expect to pay for a clean all in one system. 

I really like the remote and FX features (who would have guessed?) 

We need to get away from the Ghetto mentality. That is one reason why so many EU vivs look much better then ours. They go big, and they spare no expense...Just like in the aquarium hobbies, if you want an awesome display you tend to pay for it. Seems like herp/amphib people are more about hording and breeding animals more then actual displaying them sometimes, and dart people are the snobs of that world...so really it makes sense we should drag our less evolved brethren into the future kicking and screaming LOL... It is how like we all started out putting plastic castles and crap into walmart aquariums...and then it evolved. We need to evolve!!!! (We'll get a better image and less hassle from the mainstream too, most likely)

...And eventually all this stuff will start to come down more and more in price. I bet Marty's light would been 1K+ a few years ago.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

It's 3 lights on 3 tanks linked together with Ethernet cables. A lot of good points Dave!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Dendro Dave said:


> Is that one fixture over 3 tanks or 3 fixtures over 3 tanks? I assume 3 over 3...
> 
> *I like it...* as for price, out of my range at the moment but I'd really like on to play with down the road. Feel free to send me one for evaulation/testing and generally plugging the heck out of on the forums
> 
> ...


That is pretty much what it comes down too with the light and its "high" price. In a book I own on captive care and breeding of Gila monsters, Bernd Eidenmuller makes it a point to mention European herp keeping over Americans and points out how we just get by as cheap as possible. I seriously can't wait to throw this over a 24" cube in a couple months.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Venutus1 said:


> Now ... what about the thunder-clap sound effects?
> To send the dog running under the bed!??
> LOL.
> 
> ...


I know how to do this...I know how do this...I know how do this....Muahahhaha, and in ways I haven't posted (with extras) 






*$1,000,000* (Cha....Ching, Ok ok...I'm willing to negotiate )


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

btw, if you think about the fact that the LEDs in the light are rated for 50,000 hrs and that you don't have to change light bulbs it's not that bad really. Running the light 9 hrs per day means that the light should last about 15 years. In theory at least - if your sylvatica escapes your viv and chews through the power cord it's a different story


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

seems a bit overprice for the use of chinese leds-what spectrum are they?


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Giga said:


> seems a bit overprice for the use of chinese leds-what spectrum are they?


Just wanted to point out that "chinese" doesn't really mean anything anymore.
Your high end smartphone (iphone or galaxy) is almost 100% made of chinese/taiwanese/korean components, but you don't think of them as cheap.

The only difference is in good or bad companies... that make (in China) good or bad products.
Not saying that I like it, it's just the way it is.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have always liked the idea of longer lasting LEDs, but the problem is if they last so long why isn't anyone willing the back it up? Almost $400 for this light and only a 1 year warranty suggests that there is a lack of trust, maybe not in the LED but some of the other components. I learned the hard way the CFL lights which were advertised to last so much longer than incadecent lights didn't always because often something would fry in the circuitry behind it. Back then CFLs were much more expensive now days the price difference makes them worth it, but now days I see LEDs in the same light they can often be very expensive and I think a lot of people like me know the price will come way down and don't really want to be early adopters on high priced systems unless we have a promise (typically in the form of a warranty) that they really will last 10 years.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Pubfiction said:


> I have always liked the idea of longer lasting LEDs, but the problem is if they last so long why isn't anyone willing the back it up? Almost $400 for this light and only a 1 year warranty suggests that there is a lack of trust, maybe not in the LED but some of the other components. I learned the hard way the CFL lights which were advertised to last so much longer than incadecent lights didn't always because often something would fry in the circuitry behind it. Back then CFLs were much more expensive now days the price difference makes them worth it, but now days I see LEDs in the same light they can often be very expensive and I think a lot of people like me know the price will come way down and don't really want to be early adopters on high priced systems unless we have a promise (typically in the form of a warranty) that they really will last 10 years.


1 year is pretty generous for electronics. I don't think anyone is going to offer any kind of warranty longer than that.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Giga said:


> seems a bit overprice for the use of chinese leds-what spectrum are they?


You're welcomed to make a USA made model or a cheaper Chinese model. The white ones are 2x40W 6500K LEDs. 



Ultravincent said:


> Just wanted to point out that "chinese" doesn't really mean anything anymore.
> Your high end smartphone (iphone or galaxy) is almost 100% made of chinese/taiwanese/korean components, but you don't think of them as cheap.
> 
> The only difference is in good or bad companies... that make (in China) good or bad products.
> Not saying that I like it, it's just the way it is.


That's the reality. Asia now has production capacity for high end electronics like no one else. With western quality control systems US would have a hard time catching up now to the high end Asian products. 

Samsung wouldn't be able to make these phones in US as the supporting infrastructure doesn't exist. Just like not a single TV is made in USA anymore (for a long time now). I really don't want to debate where electronics should be made. It's nice to cling on to the idea that everything should be made locally, but everything from your shoes, socks, tshirts and your underwear that you're wearing is probably made elsewhere... including your made in India Louis Vuitton shoes


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

mindcrash said:


> 1 year is pretty generous for electronics. I don't think anyone is going to offer any kind of warranty longer than that.


I don't consider 1 year to be generous I consider it to be pretty much the standard. For cheap low end no name chinese products sure you can see 90 day warranties etc... But pretty much anything else is 1 year plus. Laptop i am typing on 1 year, mouse I am using 5 years, 2nd monitor next to me 3 years. 

But ultimately the point still stands. It means nothing that the LEDs will last 1 million years if the other parts will blow out in 18 months. Confidence in LED lighting is not even what it was for CFL where they were putting 5+ year warranties on the lights.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

You guys are a tough crown. No one will give you 15 year warranty on lights, because LEDs may be rated for that long. These aren't shingles. That's like saying, why are you giving me 50,000 mi warranty on my car if it can drive for two million miles, or I want 100 year warranty because engine block may last that long.

Despite what the perception of some of you suspicious types may be on a $385 light, there's no margin to even sell these to a wholesaler. I am aware how this hobby operates and this is definitely not the reef hobby. I am only able to sell these directly to you guys or a store/web store if they buy in quantity. I was approached already by a distributor who wanted to sell these to stores and I told them OFF, simply because it's impossible to sell these for me at that price point through 2 levels of distribution. There's a reason why similar lights sell for much more. I want to make these available only to end users and stores if they buy several units at a time. This isn't a scheme to retire tomorrow.

Honestly, if you're not interested in these don't be a hater and try not to bash the product. These are not manufactured in some sweat shop by bare foot workers with mosquitoes buzzing around. These are made at high tech facility by a company that specializes in reef lights. We've been working with them for a long time going through several prototyping phases trying to develop and customize a light that will be awesome and that will grow amazing plants without much effort and be cool as hell at the same time. I want to put a purple brom and I don't want to watch it turn green in few months, I want the purple to intensify in my viv.

Remember, I'm not only the company president, I'm also a client LOL


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Marty those are the sickest LEDs I've ever seen


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Marty I'm loving all this conversation, and I'm actuallly very happy that you entertain all the conversation, including the knockers, haters, and constructive criticism. Now I've talked with you before in San Diego at the reptile Show a couple years back, and I had an awesome impression. I'm really excited to see this product as I dabbled in prototyping something similar awhile ago before I got sidetracked with another project. Some of The main points holding me back on this:

1. more details on the LEDs. I think everyone knows not all LEDs are created equal. There's a reason the JD LED lights have such a cult like following vs almost every other competitor out there. This would help clear up the "Chinese LED" comments. 

2. a 12" light for 350$... by itself is very unsettling. What type of light foot print can we expect. Would it sufficiently penetrate to the bottom of a 40B Vert? hows coverage on a 60L? What heights provide the best lighting coverage?

3. I think we can all "Understand" the warranty issue, but I think even extending it by just a year would pique some interest. Me personally I'd like to see a 3 year warranty, with certain exceptions/expectations. (barring wear and tear, remote control) But 2 years would still put you above "average" and show that you are backing your product. 

But honestly a very impressive setup. Would like to see some more videos on its capabilities as I think that will help explain the "Value". I have a very over active imagination and I'm hoping your product lives up to everything I envision lol.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Marty said:


> You guys are a tough crown. No one will give you 15 year warranty on lights, because LEDs may be rated for that long. These aren't shingles. That's like saying, why are you giving me 50,000 mi warranty on my car if it can drive for two million miles, or I want 100 year warranty because engine block may last that long.
> 
> Despite what the perception of some of you suspicious types may be on a $385 light, there's no margin to even sell these to a wholesaler. I am aware how this hobby operates and this is definitely not the reef hobby. I am only able to sell these directly to you guys or a store/web store if they buy in quantity. I was approached already by a distributor who wanted to sell these to stores and I told them OFF, simply because it's impossible to sell these for me at that price point through 2 levels of distribution. There's a reason why similar lights sell for much more. I want to make these available only to end users and stores if they buy several units at a time. This isn't a scheme to retire tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is asking for a 15 year warranty but you have to reasonably know that people are going to be thinking if something costs more they are going to want to know that it will last longer. 3 years would be my take, 5 years would be awesome but even 2 years would be something. 

Many of your other comments suggest that you would like to convey to people that your lights are of high quality. All this may be true but most people are still going to want to see a promise in the form of a warranty. And if all that stuff is true you should be thinking there is no way I can lose because I know I engineered this thing well, and it was built by a high tech factory employing adults. 

I have no problem spending money if I think it will last, and does what I want / makes my life easier. I am not a breeder and my current viv is already over $1100 in cost with no frogs or plants and hardly constructed. I am just pointing out as a potential customer the thing that immediately jumped out at me.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

any idea on lumens per watt?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

These look like they'd be good for lighting some larger verts like 40b verts...maybe even 55-75gal verts. You might have to add a smaller light to the back to fill in the top/back a bit. Looks like you could get 1 of these and 2 other fixtures over a 40b vert. 

My only concern with this light is the price for the length...verts and cubes are going to be where it shines as a single fixture, or maybe with some cheaper back up lights, while longer tanks are going to be difficult to justify the cost on since you'll have to use at least 2 of these along the front or get some bad spot lighting probably. 

I do like it though...It is about time someone came out with a light that had so many built in options. I hope to see this as the start of a trend, and then the price coming down to make it accessible to the mainstream. 

Any plans for longer versions?


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok well that answere the question i was looking fIor. Know w.hat lighting system i want thanks


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Longer versions could be coming down the road, lets see how you guys like these ones first. 

Sorry, warranty is 1 year. That's pretty standard, I can't go beyond that. Not because I am worried that the light won't last beyond 1 year, but because that's what I get from the manufacturer, plus I spent a ton of money on getting these lights to market and my intention was to keep the margins low to cater to our hobby. In case a light would fail after the warranty period, contact me and I'll see what we can do.

I understand that these lights may not be for everyone's budget. You may feel it's a big investment for a single tank. If the purchase is too big and makes you uncomfortable I get that. If you can't hack it and you're going to lose sleep over it, this light isn't for you. Stick to something you're familiar with. It wasn't my intention to compete here with other lights, but to introduce something to the hobby that hasn't been done before. If you're the type that likes to experiment with your setups, grow high end plants and worries more about your setup than your budget then you're the one this light was made for. If you're on a budget in this hobby, CFL or T5s will continue to work for you just fine.

white LEDs are the ones that will grow your plants (2x40W), the red, yellow, green and blue are more for effect and won't really contribute much other than to make things look cool in the morning or at night. 7000 lumens divided by 80W of white led + 16W of color LEDs would give you 72.9 lumens per Watt

Yes, this light would be perfect for taller tanks.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry if I missed this but did you specify which diodes you are using exactly? Are they Bridgelux? 

I've been in LEDs for years now, I've bought some and built my own. The price is shockingly high for a 12" light with some "fluff" effects thrown in. Yes, lightning and clouds are cool but what real value do they add? Not to mention the new LED fixtures coming out of China that are larger, higher watt and they will customize the colors to our exact layout and they are programmable. Oh, and cheaper. I will not post a link here, it seems rude. 

Examples:

d120 - basic 120w LEDs, one channel dimmable, fully customizable color. $136
Itouch 2040 - 120w, fully programmable sunrise, sunset, lunar cycle, multi-channel dimmable. $245
Itouch 2060 - 24" model, same as above $260
Itouch 2080 - 32" model, same as above $375

So I really can't see you selling too many of these at your price point. I've seen the above fixtures in person and they are of really nice build quality. I think you should consider a large cost reduction and possibly a basic model for even less. When I saw it was you selling these I got really excited that we are finally seeing something tailored for us, and then immediately disappointed when I saw the price and knew I could never afford them, nor would I pay that much if I could afford them.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes they're Bridgelux LEDs,

Anyways, if you find cheaper lights or you want to do your own go for it. I've settled on these because I liked the finish, the way they look and what they do, I also have a good relationship with the manufacturers and that's also very important for me. Yes, there were cheaper lights that I could have gotten and *much* more expensive ones as well . While price structure was important, I wasn't looking to get the cheapest, bottom shelf product. I never do. If it doesn't work for you then you I get it. Anyways, I keep repeating stuff in circles here. 

if anyone wants to try the light in your setup they're available here if you want to knock them without trying them first please don't.

At any rate, this thread has ran its course, if you guys need me I can be reached at marty{at}mistking.com

I'm sure glad I'm not employing Taron LOL


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

DoodI can mist my tanks with a $1 spray bottle from the dollar store. Why should I buy a mistking?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Yes they're Bridgelux LEDs,
> 
> Anyways, if you find cheaper lights or you want to do your own go for it. I've settled on these because I liked the finish, the way they look and what they do, I also have a good relationship with the manufacturers and that's also very important for me. Yes, there were cheaper lights that I could have gotten and *much* more expensive ones as well . While price structure was important, I wasn't looking to get the cheapest, bottom shelf product. I never do. If it doesn't work for you then you I get it. Anyways, I keep repeating stuff in circles here.
> 
> ...


Don't get discouraged Marty...I like em. I think the extra's are more then fluff. They are tools for creating an engaging dynamic display. There is no reason our vivs can't have more sense of life/movement, nor do they need to sit there all night as dark black voids in our living room. We are wasting so much of our vivariums potential as it is. 

These may not be the ideal solution for lighting a rack of 10's but for larger cube tanks, and larger verts these look like good way to go for the serious vivarium display maker.

I could easily drop 1000 dollars in mini orchids and rare plants to fill up a 40B and have an incredible planted tank...and for people who would like to do something like that, and have the means to do it, spending some cash on a decent light that has built in FX at this price point isn't to bad, especially when you consider how much $$$ you can drop on plants and stuff. Would sure look a lot nicer then having a bunch of desk lamps with LED spots over your large vert too 

This is an innovative product, and I hope to see it succeed and more things like it in the future. *We should support innovation in the hobby.*


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Dave, thanks! Your logic makes perfect sense to me. I'm no guru in this hobby and I'm a bit of a geek. Light like this was a wet dream for me for years. I dig that it's not a light for everyone, just seems people that this light isn't for aren't realizing it and are the most opinionated about what it is or is not for them, LOL


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Soon as one comes down for a 4' top I am all over it!!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm buying one in a month or two regardless but in the meantime I'd love to see a video of the overcast cloud feature! 
I did appliance service for a while, your refrigerator that you bought 25 years ago and is still keeping beer cold in the garage..... New ones only have a one year warranty. I originally asked where it was made because I thought there was a good chance it wasn't made in china. As already stated its no longer such a bad thing, sad to say for our economy's sake.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Dave, thanks! Your logic makes perfect sense to me. I'm no guru in this hobby and I'm a bit of a geek. Light like this was a wet dream for me for years. I dig that it's not a light for everyone, just seems people that this light isn't for aren't realizing it and are the most opinionated about what it is or is not for them, LOL


No problem.... I've had to deal with a few naysayers given some of my wacky ideas...and frankly while I've gotten decent support for most I'm been kinda shocked that more people aren't up for some of this stuff. I do not understand the appeal of a black void sitting on a stand in the corner of a room...it could at least have a freaking moonlight. 

Then stuff like the Lowes firefly lights...$15 and your viv looks freaking magical. Only a few seem to have jumped on that bandwagon...unless everyone is keeping it secret. 

Holograpahic fairies frolicking through your viv?

Holographic plasma lighting that actually seems to shoot down into the viv  Come on people? ...Where are your heads at LOL  

Are you all dead inside? 

I guess I really am going to have to create flying glow frogs that shoot freaking laser beams from their eyes to get people's attention!!!

(Kidding...Kinda)


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> Don't get discouraged Marty...I like em. I think the extra's are more then fluff. They are tools for creating an engaging dynamic display. There is no reason our vivs can't have more sense of life/movement, nor do they need to sit there all night as dark black voids in our living room. We are wasting so much of our vivariums potential as it is.
> 
> These may not be the ideal solution for lighting a rack of 10's but for larger cube tanks, and larger verts these look like good way to go for the serious vivarium display maker.
> 
> ...


I agree on this completely. It's too expensive for me, so I would go for the DIY option first, but its good to see awesome new tech like this coming to the hobby. Marty has an awesome reputation, this looks like a great light, and I have no doubt that those who can drop the cash will love it.

No need to bash him for bringing a high end product to market. We should be applauding innovation. If it is truly too expensive, the market will make up its mind.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Maybe I should do a contest for a free light  Like Us on Facebook... and register on DF. I just have to come up with something fun !


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

marty said:


> maybe i should do a contest for a free light  like us on facebook... And register on df. I just have to come up with something fun !


done and done!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Maybe I should do a contest for a free light  Like Us on Facebook... and register on DF. I just have to come up with something fun !


Crap I think I already have u liked on Facebook and am registered on dfz. Am I in or do I need to do something else?

How about best diy vivarium fx contest? Deadline tomorrow? You know Something I don't have an unfair advantage in


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

LOL... everyone is in that will participate. I'll announce it on DF & Facebook.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Marty said:


> Maybe I should do a contest for a free light  Like Us on Facebook... and register on DF. I just have to come up with something fun !


Already liked...and now registered (as Coco Hut Dart Frogs). 

-Chris


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Does any one have one and can take a close up pic of the LEDs because those look lik Dream chips which are Chinese not bridgelux as I've been useing large bridgelux chips for a while. And what LEDs are the color one and spectrum? As bridgelux only make Rb for color? I'm not trying to be a hater here but my tower build I use full spectrum and used Cree and 50w bridgelux and was cheaper and capable of 15000 lumens


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Marty, I'm not sure if this has been asked yet, but what kind of heat do they put out compared to a couple of T5's? 

BTW I'm sick of replacing the *%#@+^* bulbs! lol


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Glenn, at full power you can expect the fan to kick on and off and you'll feel warm air blowing though the sides of the light. The light cools itself and if say you had it locked in somewhere with no ventilation and if the temp would rise too much the light will shut itself off


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

Liked...


I'm hand misting now, but thinking I need a misting system


John VI

-Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

First impression, HEAVY DUTY! We had two of these come on Wednesday around 2pm. We had them programmed and hooked up by 5 pm. Not bad for people who can't program the DVD player. lol Great step by step instructions!

Now that we have them up and running, we can believe the difference compared to two T5's! The light output on these is amazing and will even penetrate the water almost 30 inches away. We can see our tads swimming around and need a flashlight to observe them in our other vivs. 

Being able to program dawn, sunrise, daytime, sunset brings the vivs to life, like we've never seen before. We're not sure why, but it adds more depth to our vivs, which makes us very 

Oh, and the fixtures draw 41 watts each, which is *less* than a single T5. I'll post more about it later on. We'll be slowly converting our entire display. T5's suck. lol

Thanks, Marty!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Oops, meant **can't* believe the difference*


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I knew you'd love these lights Glenn. One thing to talk about them in a thread, but when you actually see them in action it's totally different.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Marty said:


> I knew you'd love these lights Glenn. One thing to talk about them in a thread, but when you actually see them in action it's totally different.


More importantly, Laura LOVES them! 

I think She was hoping they would be ho hum, so she could kibosh the whole thing. lol

I tried to get a few pics but it doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> I knew you'd love these lights Glenn. One thing to talk about them in a thread, but when you actually see them in action it's totally different.


Where is our contest Marty?  ...That is my only shot at getting one of these for quite awhile probably  

Ah heck, I'll loose...I never win


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

LOL... I'll try to make something up this weekend


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

yea prob me too what we doin for the contest


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> LOL... I'll try to make something up this weekend


How about second, third, fourth and fifth place prizes...say an advanced mist system, a value mist system, a starter mist system, and a seconds timer 

I have needs!  (Like a Job)


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Dave, what do you think I am made of LOL???? I'll try to make this a worthwhile contest for everyone though and hopefully everyone will learn something in the process as well (including me!)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Dave, what do you think I am made of LOL???? I'll try to make this a worthwhile contest for everyone though and hopefully everyone will learn something in the process as well (including me!)


LoL, what  ...But you're the Mist King! ...I assumed castles, treasure, maidens, and what not


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Easy on the big pics Dave 

Any business out there wants to contribute a prize to the mist-ery (that's right!) contest PM me. We have to keep Dave happy at all costs!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> Easy on the big pics Dave
> 
> Any business out there wants to contribute a prize to the mist-ery (that's right!) contest PM me. We have to keep Dave happy at all costs!


Think of it as Charity...


----------



## mrmrsmcd (May 16, 2013)

That thing is awesome I am it really sure how folks can loft such large criticism about spending in a hobby. I mean, isn't it a hobby? 

I will be highly interested in a 48" version two... Or maybe two.


----------



## ChrisSHIKARI (Dec 31, 2013)

I will be buying one of these if I know it will cover a 90cm long 60cm high and 45cm deep viv ?


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

Your best bet is to contact Marty directly by email. I received an email response in a matter of minutes. He is not always on this site.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ChrisSHIKARI said:


> I will be buying one of these if I know it will cover a 90cm long 60cm high and 45cm deep viv ?


I think it would work pretty well for that size, but because of the length of the tank you might find you need to raise the light off the top another couple inches to decrease spot lighting and get full coverage. Or actually a sheet of wax paper or light diffusing panel under the light would do the trick and that light being so powerful wouldn't suffer much from it probably. 

I don't have one though so I'm just basing this off specs, there may be no noticeable spotlighting in a tank that size, and you might not care even if there is a little  ...So ya asking Marty how he thought it would work is a good idea.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

ChrisSHIKARI said:


> I will be buying one of these if I know it will cover a 90cm long 60cm high and 45cm deep viv ?


The only 90cm wide tanks I have seen all used 2 of these LEDs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pubfiction said:


> The only 90cm wide tanks I have seen all used 2 of these LEDs.


2 probably would be best, or 1 and some other light to fill in the back and sides a bit.


----------



## Smith463 (Jun 27, 2017)

would this fixture work well on a 36 x18 x 18 exo?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

If the 36" is the height, then a single unit would work. I have one on one of my skyscrapers. If the 36" is length, however, you would probably need a double unit.

Mark


----------

